# Galactica progress - decal insanity!



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

Wonderfest helped me fix my modeling slump. After returning home, I promptly resumed work on several models I hadn't touched in months. One of those is my Moebius Galactica.

After all the necessary seam/putty work, I base coated it with Testors Metalizer non-buffing aluminum. I'm now working thru the Acreation models Deluxe Aztec decal set. I spent somewhere between 5 & 7 hours applying decals this weekend and got two engines done. The lower engine contains 46 separate decals, and the larger upper engine contains 65.

It's a lot of work, but I'm really pleased with the results so far. I'd also like to say what a pleasure these decals are to work with. Out of 111 decals applied, I didn't rip a single one, and they react very well with setting solutions.

Before:
http://i781.photobucket.com/albums/yy95/zysurge/DSCF2766.jpg

After, top:
http://i781.photobucket.com/albums/yy95/zysurge/DSCF2768.jpg

After, bottom:
http://i781.photobucket.com/albums/yy95/zysurge/DSCF2769.jpg


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Very neat! Those decals look great.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

!!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Yes -- it's amazing what patience and great modeling skills can accomplish. This really looks outstanding. 

I was going to do decals for this kit, and started, but was going INSANE with how many there were going to be... and getting them to fit nicely. So... I quit the project! 

It looks like Accreation did a really good job on these decals indeed. It must have taken quite a bit of time to do!

--Henry


----------



## talondigital (Apr 4, 2007)

g_xii said:


> Yes -- it's amazing what patience and great modeling skills can accomplish. This really looks outstanding.
> 
> I was going to do decals for this kit, and started, but was going INSANE with how many there were going to be... and getting them to fit nicely. So... I quit the project!
> 
> ...


The Deluxe decals equate to around 60-80 hours of work. So yeah, it was a major project and took about 6 weeks to get completed.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

You are obviously a *very* patient person, zysurge. :lol:

Those decals make the model really pop...................it looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks great, hope mine comes out at as nice when i finally get around to it


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's last night's progress:

I got 36 of the 121 decals applied to the lower jaw section. This took me 2 hours. I figure I've got another 4 hours left to complete the jaw.

http://i781.photobucket.com/albums/yy95/zysurge/DSCF2772.jpg


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow it sure it worth the effort when you see the final look though.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I think your build is insane, nice job!


----------



## Hoostas (Jun 7, 2011)

looks great. I have not seen that decal set. Was it expensive?


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

Not really. The entire set is $35, from http://www.acreationmodels.com.

Here's the lower jaw completed. Note that on the bottom side, I did not bother with the seams, since you can't really see that area once assembled. The tape is to keep an area of bare plastic for gluing. 

I also plan to go in with a fine brush and dark paints to shade some of the recessed areas which are not covered by decals.

http://i781.photobucket.com/albums/yy95/zysurge/DSCF2775.jpg

http://i781.photobucket.com/albums/yy95/zysurge/DSCF2777.jpg


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Looking *great!* :thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I was tempted by those decals at the Fest but held off. Now I know I am going to have to buy a set from Cult who has them for $30. http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Galactic-Deluxe-Aztec-PanelRib-decals-from-Acreation_p_1564.html They really do make the model exemplary and all that hard work you have done really shows up. I can understand why Henry gave up on making a set of these. I guess Acreation deserves the profit he hopefully makes on these.

Bob K.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

rkoenn said:


> I was tempted by those decals at the Fest but held off. Now I know I am going to have to buy a set from Cult who has them for $30. http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Galactic-Deluxe-Aztec-PanelRib-decals-from-Acreation_p_1564.html They really do make the model exemplary and all that hard work you have done really shows up. I can understand why Henry gave up on making a set of these. I guess Acreation deserves the profit he hopefully makes on these.
> 
> Bob K.


Well, I did not _exactly_ give up, but his were on the market and I had only just started on mine the week before. Once I saw what he was selling, I really did not see the point of both of us putting a set out. And to be honest, he went further with it that I ever would have gone! Looks like his set is more than worth the money to me!

--Henry


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

g_xii said:


> Well, I did not _exactly_ give up, but his were on the market and I had only just started on mine the week before. Once I saw what he was selling, I really did not see the point of both of us putting a set out. And to be honest, he went further with it that I ever would have gone! Looks like his set is more than worth the money to me!
> 
> --Henry


Hey Henry, I didn't mean anything negative by that and did try to think of a better way to phrase it when I wrote it. I've bought many of your sets and have been very happy with them. In fact I just bought a set of your Alpha Centauri UFO decals a couple of days ago. And I totally agree from a business perspective that at that point in time it made sense to terminate the project. I should have said terminated the project rather than "gave up." My apologies.

Bob K.


----------

